# Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Escolha de estações



## David sf (5 Abr 2014 às 13:58)

Aproveitando os primeiros dias de calor deste ano lança-se um novo concurso de previsão de temperaturas. Desta vez as apostas irão incidir sobre as temperaturas máximas registadas nos dias 8, 9 e 10 de abril. Para já pedimos, como já é habitual, que os membros mais bem classificados no anterior concurso procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, da seguinte forma:

Escolha de estações
Serão escolhidas 12 estações meteorológicas a concurso. Como sempre tem acontecido, os 12 primeiros classificados do anterior concurso serão responsáveis pela escolha das estações meteorológicas que entrarão no concurso.

Serão escolhidas então 12 estações meteorológicas, sendo que podem pertencer à rede do IPMA ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão. *ATENÇÃO que uma grande quantidade de EMAs do IPMA têm estado "apagadas" desde há muito tempo, pelo que devem escolher apenas aquelas que se encontram actualmente disponíveis.*

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até ao meio dia de amanhã, domingo 6. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade.

Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras: (a partir de agora e até ao meio dia de amanhã, domingo 6)
|Ciclone|
jonas_87
AnDré
rozzo
David sf
MSantos
Gilmet
tomalino
Vitamos
ecobcg
Geiras
Jorge_scp

Durante o processo de escolha de estações, os restantes membros que não podem escolher, podem sugerir estações aos decisores, dando argumentos para a escolha desta ou daquela estação, e indicando claramente na mensagem que se trata de uma sugestão.

À medida que as estações forem sendo escolhidas, serão colocadas no final desta mesma mensagem. Por favor evitem estações muito próximas, tentem conseguir alguma distribuição territorial.

ESTAÇÕES ESCOLHIDAS:

1 - Sintra (Colares)
2 - Cabo Carvoeiro
3 - Serpa
4 - Tavira
5 - Mértola
6 - Sítio das Fontes
7 - Fundão
8 - Moita


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2014 às 14:13)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Boas,

Podendo então escolher uma estação, escolho a *EMA Sintra,Colares* (uma estreia nestas andanças). 

A estação encontra-se nesta zona(coordenadas): 38 48 45.09 -9 27 35.95


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2014 às 17:16)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Eu sugiro a estação meteorológica de *Arouca*.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Abr 2014 às 17:42)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Escolho a estação *Cabo Carvoeiro*.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Abr 2014 às 18:15)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Sugeria a de Serpa visto que agora já tem valores fiáveis de temperatura


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2014 às 22:55)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

A minha participação será feito por meio de outro user, visto não poder postar a minha aposta no fórum.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2014 às 23:13)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Sugestões para os membros com direito a escolherem estações:
- escolher estações à mesma latitude, aferindo assim a maior ou menor continentalidade/influência do litoral (não se aplica a estações do Algarve a linha de costa ali já tem uma orientação segundo os paralelos);
- escolher estações que estejam ambas no litoral ou ambas no interior, aferindo assim a influência da latitude na variação da temperatura;
- no caso do Algarve, a opção seria escolher uma estação próxima da linha de costa e outra relativamente afastada da linha de costa.
Eu sei que só podem escolher uma estação, mas a vossa escolha já pode levar em consideração a escolha efectuada anteriormente por outros membros.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2014 às 11:22)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Vou dar uma *sugestão*: estação amadora de Tomar/MeteoTomar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Abr 2014 às 12:11)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Uma vez que parece que alguns membros da lista ainda não escolheram já passa do meio-dia, penso que possa escolher a estação de Serpa - Meteo Alentejo


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2014 às 12:46)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Qualquer membro que ainda não o tenha feito pode escolher Estações Meteorológicas a concurso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2014 às 13:03)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Vou escolher a estação meteorológica do Centro de Ciência Viva de Tavira, em que podem consultar os dados *aqui*.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2014 às 13:09)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Escolheria a EMA de Mértola, Vale Formoso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Abr 2014 às 13:39)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Escolho então a estação de Serpa - Meteo Alentejo!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Abr 2014 às 13:46)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Boa tarde,

Só agora vi o tópico.

Escolho a estação do Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## blade (6 Abr 2014 às 13:59)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Escolho a estação do fundão


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2014 às 14:32)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

A minha escolha recai sobre a estação amadora da Moita.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2014 às 15:37)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Escolho a estação de *Pinhão, Santa Bárbara*.


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2014 às 15:42)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Escolho a Estação Meteorológica da Torre: http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-torre


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2014 às 15:49)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Tendo em atenção que foi escolhida a estação da *Moita*, eu escolho a de *Évora/Aeródromo*, por estar quase à mesma latitude mas mais para o interior. Veremos como se comportam então as duas estações, tendo em conta uma mais próxima do litoral e outra mais para o interior, quase à mesma latitude (factor em análise: *Continentalidade*).


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2014 às 15:53)

*Re: Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Dias 8 a 10 de abril de 2014*

Bom, sendo assim, vamos lá pôr o litoral norte no mapa.

Escolho *Monção, Valinha*.


----------

